# Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter VII



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking from where the wisps originally came attacked, you see stairs leading down into the ruins. No further peculiar lights can be seen in the vicinity.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2005)

Walking over to the stairs, he looks down into the darkness of the ruins. “It looks like down is the only way to go, let’s kick some glowing balls.”


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2005)

"And their buddies butts too," Teleri chuckles and takes a sip of water from her waterskin, before capping it and putting it back in her backpack. She then takes out StormArmour. "Dunstand? You're our trap expert, I think you should go first."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2005)

"Wait a second!" orders Sielwoodan before Dunstand goes down the stairs. _Wisp doesn't live inside but they usually leads travellers to there death. Let see what kind of death live downstair._ thinks the archer as he knell down. He inspect the steps to see when and what use those steps last.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 9, 2005)

Calenthang sheaths his sword and waits around for the two scouts to settle who will spring the first trap.
_Tie their ankles together and let them go in side by side,_ he thinks to himself with a slight smile.


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2005)

From what little the ranger can see down the stone steps, Sielwoodan notices a thin layer of dust about each step. No footprints in the dust can be seen, so it would appear that these ruins have not been entered, or exited, for quite some time.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 9, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> _"Wisp doesn't live inside but they usually leads travellers to there death."_




“Isn’t that why we are down here in the first place, to spit in the eye of death and rid the lands of all evil.”  Sass the rogue laughingly and with a “more then obvious” tone of sarcasm.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 9, 2005)

"While all evil would be nice Master Dunstand, let us today just focus on the one we hunt."

Approaching the steps, Ayden reached into the bag and pulled one of the sunrods out from its depths and handed it to the slender scout.

"Something tells me that the wisps were not bothered by a lack of light, something I know will not be true for the rest of us."

Once everyone seemed ready, Ayden turned back to face both him and Sielwoodan.

"Let us see what lurks below shall we?"


----------



## Dhes (Oct 9, 2005)

“Well ok not all evil.”  with a slight grin the rogue bows to Ayden “there must always be some evil, or the world would become a boring world and we would be out of a job.”

Not waiting on the others Dunstand descants the flight of steps, keeping a eye out for any traps set to guard the entrance of the ruins.

Ooc: +10 Search
I’ll ask majin for a map and host it on the information super hghway.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2005)

Teleri sighs. She is really beginning to hate all things underground. "I have a bad feeling about this," she mutters to herself as she follows the rest down, on hyper-alert for any signs of trouble.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 9, 2005)

"Consider it another chance to better yourself, friend Teleri," Calenthang says, cracking his neck.
_Another chance to rid the world of bottom feeders_, he thinks to himself viperously.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2005)

Teleri grinned. "Aye and may we drop the mountain on their heads rather than the reverse," she chuckled.


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2005)

The stone steps end at one corner of a roughly octagonal room supported by three stone pillars. Directly across from the stairs is an empty niche. Tunnels to the north and east collapse after 20 feet or so, but a tunnel to the west continues for 40 feet before opening into another room. Another mold-encrusted staircase descends to the south.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 10, 2005)

Knowing the others will wish to investigate, Calenthang draws his sword and stands next to the entrance to the new stairwell protectively.
_The deeper, the darker..._ he thinks to himself, allowing his eyes to adjust in the little light provided by the others' sunrods. He strains his eyes to see down the stairs, and tries to listen for any disturbances in the dark.

[sblock]_Listen +3, Spot +3_[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2005)

Calenthang hears a sort of rapid "tap-tapping" coming towards you, as if hundreds of little legs are hitting the ground in succession, and eerie, chitanous march.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2005)

"Broddy, remember, we're underground. No spells that affect large areas!" Teleri hissed, hoping the little gnome doesn't get too excited and forgets himself.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2005)

"Whatever lies down there can fly, have entered by another entrance or is trap don there for a long time. I doubt Andreas or Chastity have entered this place."

Humanoid's build places isn't the speciality of the elven archer, and Dunstand seems more interested to take the lead in those narrow places, so he left him go in front. Before following, he replenish his quivers with the arrow Felmir was carrying. He then whispers to the animals' ears:

"Those places are too narrow and dark for you. Stay here. If there is some dangers, don't hesitate, run back to town. Leads the others horses out of this places too."

He scans one last time the surrounding area before following the other underground.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 10, 2005)

Calenthang's eyes gleam when he hears the on-coming parade of legs. Hoping it's what he thinks it is, he readies himself for battle.
_May all Her children burn!_
He turns his head for a second to hiss at the others: "We have company!"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2005)

Sielwoodan puts an arrow on his string and look in direction Calenthang is looking (OOC: if the creature doesn't appear right now, the archer will cast True Strike)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 11, 2005)

Drogo is dubious about the place.  "Remember why we are here, my friends.  We are here to avenge to killing of Chasity.  Secondarily we are here to eliminate any threats to the town.  Chasity didn't come down here, it seems, though her killers may have.  I must admit, I know naught else to try.

Hearing the approaching sounds, like an army, drogo readies his sling and takes his stance behind his faithful dog.  He and Rex will head for some cover, if feasible.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 11, 2005)

Taking Calenthang’s word for it, Dunstand draws out a dagger and flanks the fighter's combat stance.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Broddy, remember, we're underground. No spells that affect large areas!" Teleri hissed, hoping the little gnome doesn't get too excited and forgets himself.




Broddy gently pats Teleri on the arm and gives her a some what innocent look. "Don't worry I won't forget.

Broddy will try to hear and identify whatever Calenthang is listening to.

[sblock] 
listen +3
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

Walking in the middle of the group, Ayden watched as Calenthang, Dunstand, and Sielwoodan suddenly began preparing themselves for battle. Pulling the hammer out of its loop on his belt, Ayden felt his muscles tense up and felt Finder's song ready to flow from his lips. Whispering as loud as he dared, Ayden called out to the elvish swordsman.

"What do you hear Calenthang?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 12, 2005)

Calenthang waits until he glimpses what it is he hears before replying to Ayden.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2005)

Teleri has StormArmour 'ready' to draw in her sheath should the need arise and she already has an arrow to bowstring pointing in the direction of the sounds.


----------



## Majin (Oct 13, 2005)

As the party readies themselves for a fight, they wait on baited breath as the rythmic tapping comes closer. Out of the darkness three large, centipede-like creatures crawl towards you, obviously investigating the noise. As they see you, they quicken their pace and their mandibles join the tapping of their many legs with a sharp clacking sound. 

Initiative:

Dunstand - 22
Calenthang - 20
Drogo - 17
Sielwoodan - 15
Ayden - 14
Teleri - 11
Sarlis - 11
Carrion Crawlers (3) - 10
Broddy - 7


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2005)

"I hate underground places!" Teleri snarls, unleashing the waiting arrow at the nearest creepy crawly.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2005)

Sielwoodan aim for one of the centipede that isn't already in melee with his companion and let his arrow loose. As a reflex, he quickly take another arrow even ebfore the first it. He shoot his arrow again at the same centipede. (OOC: Rapid Shot, as usual...)


----------



## Dhes (Oct 13, 2005)

With a deft flick of the wrist, the rogue lets his dagger fly at the lead centipede.
_Nice first I almost get killed by a little ball of light and now I’ll get eaten by a big bug._

Ooc: +9 Throw, Dagger, 1d4+2, Sneak Attack +2d6


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

As Calenthang sees the creatures make their way up the stairs, the look of wrath in his eyes fades to one of annoyance.
_Merely a nuisance..._ he thinks as he brings his sword around to attack.

[sblock]Edit: Where did "Calenthangs" come from  [/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Oct 13, 2005)

"Man, those are some really big bugs." Broddy comments as he aims his crossbow at one of the creatures and fires.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2005)

Sarlis grabs his mace and tries to position himself in flanking position relative with warrior. Using his shield as best as he can to protect himself from the vermin vicious attack. 

"Calenthangs, let's get it over with quickly" He yells as he assault the creature. 
[sblock]
+6 (+8 if flanking )Melee, Mw Heavy mace, 1d8+2, 20/x2
AC 20
[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 14, 2005)

Seeing everybody wishing to catch the creatures from behind, Calenthang plays along to aid the cleric in his scheme. If it had been spiders, the warrior would have fought to be the first to draw blood; because it was not, he has no problem sharing.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2005)

Drogo releases a stone from his sling as the centipede's appear.  There's no use negotiating with mindless hungry vermin.  Once the battle is engaged, he'll ready his scimitar and sheild, then he and Rex will head into the fray.

_OOC:  Sling +8 1d3
Scimitar:  +6 1d4+2 AC 19
Rex:  AC 19 bite:  +4 1d6+4_


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 15, 2005)

As the multi-legged creatures rushed into their line of sight, Ayden's breath caught for a moment. While these creatures were not the strangest his companions had faced in their short time together, Ayden had not become so jaded already that the sight of an enlarged insect no longer gave him pause.

As he brought his shield around with his free hand, Ayden called out to his companions.

"Focus your attacks on the same bug. It is better to have one fallen foe than three enraged wounded ones."

Watching as the group fanned out as best they could in the cramped confines of the hallways, Ayden waited until a position opened that he could fill and brought the enchanted hammer down hoping to land a solid blow on the creature.


----------



## Majin (Oct 19, 2005)

OoC: Sorry for the delay guys, it's been a hectic week at school. Midterms are coming it seems, blah. I've found a small pocket of time to post so we can get things moving again hopefully. To make up for it, I've put into place a new damage summary table outside of the combat narrative. Having damage in the middle of the action might be confusing for some people or disruptive to the flow of the read, so I've spoiler blocked all combat mechanics. Let me know if you guys like the change or prefer it the old way.  I've been in touch with Verbatim and things should be clearing up for him soon as well as the weekend nears, so things should be getting back to normal again real soon.

~

Dunstand's dagger plants itself deeply in the segment of the closest crawler. It clicks furiously as it changes its direction, heading straight for him. It's pursuit is cut off though by a deadly strike from Calenthang, slicing the large insect in half! Drogo's pelts the carrion crawler behind the recently slain one with with a sling bullet, doing minimal damage. 

Sielwoodan draws back his bow twice in rapid succession, launching two arrows at the two remaining creatures, but unfortunately, both shots miss. Ayden finds an opening to bring his hammer down on the nearest carrion crawler, smashing a section of its body with his hammer. Luck is with Teleri's aim as she manages to skewer part of the creature to the ground with her arrow. 

Diverting his attack to the next incoming crawler after the previous one's death, Sarlis bashes at it with his mace as he tries to cut it off with Calenthang at his side. The crawler whips its tentacles in Sarlis' direction, but misses. The second one, nearly dead, tries to bite at Teleri's ankles, but also misses. Broddy manages a shot with his crossbow at the carrion crawler attacking Teleri and wings it slightly.


[sblock]Damage Summary:

Dunstand - (3 damage + 6 SA) = 9 damage
Calenthang - 12 damage (Killed 1 carrion crawler)
Drogo - 2 damage (Rex - Next round)
Sielwoodan - Miss
Ayden - (3 damage + 3 shock) = 6 damage
Teleri - 6 damage
Sarlis - 5 damage
Carrion Crawler 1 - Miss (@ Sarlis)
Carrion Crawler 2 - Miss (@ Teleri)
Broddy - 1 damage

Initiative:

Dunstand - 22
Calenthang - 20
Drogo - 17
Sielwoodan - 15
Ayden - 14
Teleri - 11
Sarlis - 11
Carrion Crawlers (2) - 10
Broddy - 7[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Oct 19, 2005)

Dunstand grins, as he sees how Calenthang cleaves the centipede in-half. Not wasting time the rogue quickly draws his second dagger and throws it at the crawler that vainly tried to attack Sarlis with his tentacles.

Ooc: Sarlis was flanking Sielwoodan, if the crawler is attacks Sarlis than that would mean that I’m sill in a flanking position. (+9 Throw into melee , Dagger, 1d4+2, Sneak Attack +2d6)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2005)

Drogo drops his stows his sling, and readies his sheild and scimitar.  Then he and Rex head around for the attack.

_OOC:  Scimitar: +6 1d4+2 AC 19
Rex: AC 19 bite: +4 1d6+4_


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 19, 2005)

Sarlis continues to pound the creatures with his mace. 

[sblock]+6 (+8 if flanking )Melee, Mw Heavy mace, 1d8+2, 20/x2
AC 20
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2005)

Teleri continues to pepper the things with arrows. If it comes down to it, she'll of course switch to StormArmour.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2005)

Seeing both his arrows miss, his hand hesitate just a moment, just enough time to think about using another option. Bu he grabs another arrow. That he let loose as fast as the one before. (OOC: Rapid Shot again)


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 19, 2005)

Seeing an opportunity to deal another killing blow to the already weakened crawler, Calenthang steps up and takes the swing.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 20, 2005)

As one creature fell, Ayden wasted no time in bringing the enchanted hammer down against the exoskeleton plates that protected the insect. As he felt the hammer make contact, Ayden wasted no time in bringing the hammer back up as the creature tried to scuttle past him to reach Teleri.

_~If my sting was not enough the first time, perhaps the second time it will be...~_

Slamming the hammer back down, Ayden hoped the rear scales would not be as strong as it's front ones.

[sblock]I like the new look Majin, the only thing I would do is number each of the creatures that are wounded so we can track who hit who...[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2005)

OoC: I was considering that. I'll try and remember to include it next round.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 20, 2005)

"Yay, I hit one!" Broddy shouts excitedly looking around to the others. "Oh, right there are more of them," he mutters to himself as he reloads his crossbow, aiming and firing again.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2005)

She keeps on firing arrows at the creepy crawlies, untill she has to use StormArmour. The old tactic of weaken the enemy first with arrows, then going in with sharp pointy things is still in her mind.


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2005)

Spotting an oppurtunity to strike a lethal blow from a flanking position, Dunstand aims carefully as he releases his dagger at the creature. It hits, mortally wounding the carrion crawler. It's a trivial final blow for Calenthang as he chops the last remaining carrion crawler in half, finishing the fight. 


[sblock]Damage Summary:

Dunstand - (6 damage + 9 SA) = 15 total (Killed 1 carrion crawler)
Calenthang - 15 damage (Killed 1 carrion crawler)[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2005)

Dunstand kicks one of the cadavers to retrieve his daggers and cleans them as best he can before re sheathing them. “Funny, how two big worms can be so much easier to kill than a little ball of light.”


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2005)

"You can't tell a book by his cover, even Broddy knows that." replies Sielwoodan. "Had you found something before you've been interrupt?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2005)

Teleri snorted, retrieving her arrows. "Anything that's small and can fly like those wisps are always going to be much harder to kill." she scowled at the dead creepy crawlies. "Why do I have the nasty feeling that this is probably going to be the easiest fight we have in this place?" 
_*I really, really, really am not liking underground places.*_ she thought to herself.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2005)

Calenthang refrains from sheathing his sword as the others go about discussing an easy victory, returning to his post by the stairs.
_A meager victory. The real bounty will soon be at hand. I will savor the wait..._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2005)

Now that the danger has passed Broddy will go examine the carrion crawlers closer. "Well they are a lot slower then the wisps were."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2005)

Teleri scans the area ahead, hoping not to find any more unpleasantness, but alert for it nonetheless and wondering why the rest of her normally vocal group is so silent.....


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2005)

OoC: Sorry for not being "vocal" the past few days.  Though it seems to have been rather quiet here too it seems. I've been trying to get in touch with Verbatim all week long and finally succeeded yesterday afternoon. I'll leave it to him to explain if he likes, but either way, he should be back shortly.  

~

Teleri listens at the eerie silence after the dying chitters of the carrion crawlers dies down. Could it be the only thing waiting for you down here were these oversized insects?


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2005)

Sielwoodan, after listening to the silence, put an arrow on his bow and take a step in direction of the corridor where the creature came from. Before steping over the corpse, he takes a look at Dunsatnd and wait for him to take the lead.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2005)

Somewhat dissapointed that the dead bugs don't have anything interesting on them (or about them) Broddy will fall back into line as they start to investigate farther in.

"So, do you think that there will be more interesting creatures in here then those bugs?" He will ask outloud, directed at no one in particular.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 13, 2005)

With Dunstand and Sielwoodan taking the lead, Calenthang will fall back to the rear.
"Hopefully, more bugs," he answers Broddy, nodding his head at everyone as they pass him.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2005)

Teleri smirks at Calenthang. "More bugs? You have issues my friend," she chuckled, teasing him a little in a effort to get her mind off the underground concept she finds really unlikeable.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2005)

"Let's continue," says Drogo.  "I don't think it was these bugs that killed Chasity."


----------



## Majin (Nov 14, 2005)

Heading west, the direction the crawlers came from, the party comes across a room roughly the same size and shape as the room they just left. Between four stone pillars, a large puddle of murky water has formed. The water spills into the room through a pair of narrow, rough-hewn passages in the north wall and exits through three similar passages in the south wall.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2005)

Teleri looks at the water puddle with misgivings. But then she looked at anything underground with misgivings. "Stay away from the water," she said, not liking the looks of it. "That stuff looks like it could hide lots of unpleasant things."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 14, 2005)

Sielwoodan kneel down next to the water. He inspect it, trying to see what the stream bring here from the upstream, maybe finding a clue of what lie in the northen room.


----------



## Majin (Nov 14, 2005)

Approaching the inspect the water closer, the ranger discerns that most likely the tunnels to the north and south have been created over the years by erosion from the rivers.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 14, 2005)

"It's been com time that water flow here. Those tunnels have been dig by it." Says Sielwoodan as he stands up, cleaning his hand from the water and the dirt it carries.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2005)

Teleri looks at the tunnels dubiously. "Does anyone have any rope?"


ooc:
Would Teleri know anything about underground rivers or even rivers in general? Would StormArmour be willing to interject a few helpful hints?


----------



## Majin (Nov 14, 2005)

OoC: What is it you're wondering if Teleri knows?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2005)

ooc
About how fast a river can get underground or how fast a river needs to be in order to gouge out that tunnel. I know that underground rivers can be pretty deadly, even more so than above ground rivers. You have to deal with bad air in places, not to mention that the tunnels can be full of water to the roof of the tunnel at one point, then shallow at another point. There is also the fact that it's very easy to get lost in the tunnels as well as any tunnel bored by water can be quite unstable in places... Those are just some of the mundane problems I can think of off the top of my head. I can't imagine the not-so-mundane problems (Wicked DM you, not even gonna give you some ideas. You might use them. Heheh).  So I'm wondering would Teleri or StormArmour know about those things.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 14, 2005)

OOC: Wild guess, you'll have to roll a Know(Dungeoneering) check... I've got some


----------



## Velmont (Nov 28, 2005)

Sielwoodan walks up to the tunnels on the northen wall. He looks back at the others "Let's check that. Dunstand?"


----------



## Majin (Nov 29, 2005)

OoC: From what Teleri would know that's common knowledge about such things would not alert her to anything being out of the ordinary. If Stormarmor knows something, she's not telling. 

~

Scouting the northern tunnels for some time reveals that they must go on for miles, some shrinking to tight squeezes and smaller, eventually making it impossible to continue further. It seems quite evident that at least the northern section of tunnels is uninhabited by anything of any interest.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 29, 2005)

"Nothing. Most likely the same in the south, but let's check." suggests Sielwoodan, leaving the lead to Dunstand again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 29, 2005)

Calenthang turns around, and again, waits for the others to pass; taking rear-guard.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 29, 2005)

Dunstand turns around and starts drudging through the muddy water, back to the main chamber. “Why can’t we just for once walk through a meadow on a sunny day, no it always has to be under the bloody ground with bugs and water and dirt.”


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2005)

"Not to mention ghosts, ghasts, fiends and assorted nasties." Teleri chimes in, happy to know she isn't alone in her dislike of underground places, taking her own accustomed place second to last.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 30, 2005)

Sielwoodan stay silent and continue to listen to the noise of the tunnels, of the water slidings on the rocks, and try to hear anything that seems unusual to him.

_Will they shut up? Complaining will bring nothing but unwanted company. May Broddy not add his thought..._


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2005)

Calenthang can only remember one time when he was in a meadow (one of few in Cormanthor) on a sunny day: he was running from the band of drow that had just slaughtered his kin. Somehow, he prefers being underground with the bugs, water, dirt, ghosts, ghasts, fiends, and other assorted nasties.


----------



## Majin (Dec 1, 2005)

After following the southern tunnels for a ways, Sielwoodan detects a gradual but constant directional change to the east. Eventually, the tubular, half-flooded, 3-foot-wide tunnel widens into a roughly circular, 10-foot-wide alcove with a dry ledge 1 foot above the water level. Slumped in one corner of this niche is a small humanoid skeleton covered in a layer of glistening, yellowish-brown slime. Still clutched in the skeleton's hand is a shiny dagger that seems to have weathered the passage of time and the dampness.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 1, 2005)

Spotting the slime covered skeleton, “Next thing you know, we will be meeting this poore guy's last dinner host.  
Dunstand crouches next to the skeleton, inspecting it for any kind of anomalies indicating a trap.”

OOC:+10 Search


----------



## Mimic (Dec 2, 2005)

humming a gnomish traveling song Broddy almost seems oblivious as to where he is until they discover the humanoid body.

"Oh, now there is something you don't see every day." He remarks as he moves in for a closer look. "It's quite remarkable that it is still all in one piece, considering the creatures we encountered earlier. Unless of course there is a reason they didn't go near, take this slime for instance it could be some form of highly aggresive organism. I have heard about a mold that would literally absorb all the warmth from your body, given enough time of course. As well as various slimes that are excedingly corrosive but if that were the case then the dagger would have been destroyed, unless it is special in some way." He pauses for a minute to study the skeleton, the slime and the dagger closer.

"Did I ever tell you about the time my uncle Taz encountered the biggest gelatinus cube you have ever seen?..."

ooc: Trying to determine what race the humaniod is, what could have killed it (ie smashed in head, rib cages crushed) as well as trying to identify the slime and study the dagger more.

I don't know what I would need for those but here are my knowledge checks
[sblock]
Knowledge (arcana) +10
Knowledge (arch & eng)+6
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7
Knowledge (geography) +4
Knowledge (history) +4
Knowledge (local) +4
Knowledge (nature) +4
Knowledge (nobilty) +4
Knowledge (religion) +8
Knowledge (the planes)+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2005)

Teleri winces as Broddy natters on, but she knows the talkative gnome well enough to listen when he chatters. Especially when he talks about 'Uncle Taz'. "Um, Dunstand, don't touch that thing untill Brody gives the go ahead," she tells the thief seriously.


----------



## Majin (Dec 2, 2005)

Moving as close to the skeleton as he dares, Broddy recognizes it as a meazel. The bones are not crushed or marred in anyway that he can tell from this distance. 

Upon approaching closer to kneel by the skeleton, Dunstand falls back, surprised, as the yellowish-brown slime lunges off the bones towards him. The rogue is just barely able to avoid being touched by it.

[sblock]OoC: As we haven't heard from everyone just yet, I've yet to know exactly who is still in the game or not. I've been trying to get in touch with Verbatim as well, but with mixed results. I will give everyone 48 hours to get back into this first combat here, which should not be a problem for those of you who have already posted, but it will be about a week since I've been back in the game again, giving those others I think ample time to have noticed. If they haven't posted their actions by this time, they'll have to be placed to the side until/if/when they are reclaimed. 

~Anticipating the question, and to speed things up, yes, Broddy would know about ochre jelly strengths/weaknesses  ~

Initiative:

Calenthang - 25
Sielwoodan - 24
Dunstand - 21
Sarlis - 15
Verbatim - 14
Teleri - 13
Ochre Jelly - 13
Drogo - 12
Broddy - 11[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2005)

"Broddy, how do we kill it?" Teleri shouts, brandishing StormArmour, fearing that her own bow would be little help here.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 2, 2005)

Sielwoodan, seeing the jelly start moving draw put an arrow on his string but hear Broddy's call (OOC: as Sielwoodan act before Broddy, if he talk only at his turn, simply Rapid Shot if he doesn't know what Broddy told. I suppose it is Know(Dungeonneering)) and put back his bow in place and draw his light hammer to attack the creature. (OOC: Move to put back his ow, move to draw his hammer I suppose)

_I wonder if my hammer I use to raise my tent will be good enough against that?_

OOC: +6 Melee, Hammer, Light, 1d4+2, 20/x2


----------



## Mimic (Dec 2, 2005)

"Hey, I was right. It is aggressive." He seems quite impressed with himself, mometarily forgetting that at this moment the slime is attacking the party.



			
				Teleri said:
			
		

> "Broddy, how do we kill it?"




"Oh, yes. How to kill it." Broddy pauses for a minute to recall all he knows about these creatures. "Blunt weapons only and no electricty." He adds looking over at the cleric of Finder. "That will only split the thing in two, its skin is coated in acid, it will attack by constrictng, but its slow so stay out of its reach if you can."

Broddy will cast magic missle at it.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2005)

"Right..." Teleri says, sheathing StormArmour. 

_*Sorry my friend.*_ she said apologetically as she hunted around for the biggest rock she can lift and throw at the thing. Heck, she'll use anything she thinks can crush or wound it.

ooc:
light load is 76 lbs or less, medium load is 67-133 lbs or less. Heavy load is 154-230 lbs. STR: 16


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 3, 2005)

Calenthang looks at Broddy incredulously for a moment when he mentions the creature will only take bludgeoning damage. He turns his sword slightly in his hand and smashes down on the jelly.

[sblock]Attacking the jelly with the flat of my blade...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2005)

Teleri is looking around for a rock when she sees Calethang start wacking the critter with the flat of the blade.

"For the love of," she curses and draws StormArmour, joining Calenthang at wacking the critter with the flat of her own blade.

_*Hope this stuff doesn't hurt you.*_


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2005)

"How 'bout fire, then?" asks Drogo.  He shoos Rex back and backs away himself, but concentrates on the elemental power within and produces a flaming red sphere, which he sends rolling and bouncing towards the ooze.
_
OOC:  Cast flaming sphere._

[sblock]Sorry I've been such a lame poster in this game and in Shackled city.  I've often had trouble getting into Drogo's groove (& Raven's too, to some extent), and these silent spells make him seem a stranger to me.  This is a great group and has been a great game when it's going.  I hope you can put up with me for a while.  I think if we get rolling again, I'll become a more active poster[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Dec 3, 2005)

As Dunstnad struggles back to his feet he quickly slips a dagger into his hand and takes a swipe at the slime.

Ooc: +5 Melee, Dagger, 1d4+
I know that I shouldn’t attack it with my dagger, but I can’t justify having Dunstand take time to think about Broddy’s words when he is busy dodging the jelly.


----------



## Majin (Dec 4, 2005)

OoC: Although I've given a bit more time than I said, Verbatim & DarkMaster have yet to post their actions so they will be put aside for the time being. 

Hipp/Kirinke - Just in case you didn't know, using the flat of the blade gives a -4 penalty to attack rolls & only does subdual damage. Just wanted to make sure you knew how damage would be done on your rolls this round. 

~

Heeding Broddy's quick warning about not slashing the slime, Calenthang beats at the thing with the flat of his blade. Sielwoodan spends the next few moments switching weapons and moving into position. Lashing out with his dagger in a reflexive defensive movement, Dunstand cuts into the creature, which little to his surprise now after Broddy's words register, causes the creature to split into two. 

Parroting Calenthang's angle of attack on the slimes, Teleri turns Stormarmor in her hands and swings at the nearest, split jelly. One of the split jellies lunges at Calenthang, grazing his leg roughly, leaving a slight acidic burn. The other jelly continues trying to attach itself to Dunstand, but the rogue manages once again to roll out of the way as he manages to steady himself once more. 

Drogo casts out his ball of fire at the nearest ooze, commanding the ball to stop when it envelops the creature, burning it. The ooze recoils in the flames, visibly pained as it ripples from the fire. Three missles sail out of Broddy's fingertips, flying through Drogo's ball of flame and into the same ooze, damaging it further.

[sblock]Damage Summary:

Calenthang - 14 subdual damage
Sielwoodan - Switches weapons
Dunstand - 0 damage (Splits Jelly)
Teleri - 9 subdual damage (@ Jelly 1)
Ochre Jelly #1 - (5 damage + 1 acid) (@Calenthang)
Ochre Jelly #2 - Missed (@ Dunstand)
Drogo - 3 fire (@ Jelly 1)
Broddy - 12 damage (@ Jelly 1)

Initiative:

Calenthang - 25
Sielwoodan - 24
Dunstand - 21
Ayden - 16
Teleri - 13
Ochre Jelly (2) - 13
Drogo - 12
Broddy - 11[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2005)

ooc:
How about Teleri's original plan? Any rocks that would do the job around them?


----------



## Majin (Dec 4, 2005)

OoC: If you want to throw rocks at it, there will be a limited amount of large enough ones around the immediate area so that a few can be used. They'll do 1d4 damage each.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2005)

"Calenthang, rocks!" Teleri shouts, reverting to her original plan of lobbing rocks at the critter. She finds a large enough rock and lobs it at the ooze not engulfed in flames.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2005)

*Drogo*

Drogo wills his flaming ball to stay on the ooze, and whips out his sling.  He hurls a rock at any open piece of jelly.

_Sling:  +8 1d4+1_


----------



## Velmont (Dec 5, 2005)

Sielwoodan attack the wounded jelly with his light hammer.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 5, 2005)

Seeing the effect of his dagger, together with Broddy’s words of warning, Dunstand abandons his dagger and grabs a stone to throw at the attacking slime. 

OOC:
+8 Throw, Stone, 1d4+1


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 6, 2005)

Calenthang grits his teeth as the jelly's attack blisters his calf. He ignores the pain and Teleri's suggestion of using rocks; developing his own plan to handle the situation. He flips his sword in his hand and puts his sword arm behind his back; stepping between the slime attacking Dunstand and the rogue himself, he crouches down and taunts the slimes to gain their attention.
"Step back, friend Dunstand," Calenthang hisses through clenched teeth, mentally preparing himself for a brutal onslaught.

[sblock]Making a 5-foot step towards the other slime and using _Total Defense_. +4 Dodge to AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Dec 8, 2005)

Not wanting to waste any more of his magic Broddy runs up to the nonflaming jelly and proceeds to beat it with his staff.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2005)

Teleri finds another rock and heaves it at the non-flaming jelly.


----------



## Majin (Dec 11, 2005)

OoC: Verbatim has recently gotten back in touch with me and has promised a post in the games tommorrow, so I will postpone combat resolution until then and I've added an initiative value in for everyone's favorite cleric.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 13, 2005)

As the others all close in on the mindless creature Ayden heeded Broddy's words and took a step backwards away from the combat and drew the slender healing wand from his cloak pocket.

_~How much longer will you last old friend...~_

OOC: Sorry for the absence all...but I'm back for as long as you'll take me..


----------



## Majin (Dec 14, 2005)

While Calenthang moves to protect Dunstand, Sielwoodan draws a hammer forth and brings it down on the the closest jelly. Finally managing to scramble away from the ooze, Dunstand looks around frantically trying to find a rock large enough to hurt the creature. Upon finding one, he hurls it at the damaged jelly, smashing part of it in the impact. Ayden, after realizing his hammer would actually be counter-productive in this circumstance, draws the healing wand, anticipating its need in the near future. He stands ready to aid anyone who may need it. 

Finding a rock as well, Teleri picks it up and heaves it at the other jelly, hitting the slow moving slime with nearly no effort at all. With both jellies attention now on Calenthang, the elven warrior defenses are put to the test. Anticipating the attacks coming from both sides, he manages to block off both attacks, batting away one jelly with a low swipe from his shield, and the other with a parry from his blade. 

Drogo's flaming sphere incinerates the jelly it is hovering over, killing the creature. Seeing the one dead, Drogo aims his sling at the remaining slime, hitting it easily as well, with his shot. Broddy manages to get a quick whack in with his staff too.

[sblock]Combat Summary:

Calenthang - Total Defense
Sielwoodan - 5 damage @ Jelly #1
Dunstand - 5 damage @ Jelly #1
Verbatim - Readies wand
Teleri - 6 damage @ Jelly #2
Ochre Jelly #1 - Missed @ Calenthang
Ochre Jelly #2 - Missed @ Calenthang
Drogo - 8 fire @ Jelly #1 (Killed) / 4 damage @ Jelly #2
Broddy - 4 damage @ Jelly #1

Initiative:

Calenthang - 25
Sielwoodan - 24
Dunstand - 21
Ayden - 16
Verbatim - 14
Teleri - 13
Ochre Jelly - 13
Drogo - 12
Broddy - 11[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2005)

Sielwoodan, seeing it is going well, decide to continu to attack with his hammer.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2005)

Drogo will move his fireball to the other jelly, if time permits.  He'll keep slinging it too.  "Everyone back off.  We can kill it with missiles and not get hurt!"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2005)

"Arrows will split it, just like Dunstand dagger."


----------



## Dhes (Dec 14, 2005)

Dunstand will continue throwing rocks at the jelly until the thing is dead or he runs out of stones, whatever comes first.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 15, 2005)

Keeping the wand ready should it look like any of his companions need its healing touch, Ayden takes another step back as Drogo had requested them to do.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2005)

Teleri will also keep on hitting it with whatever she can get her hands on that isn't sharp or pointy. Which would be rocks. Oh yeh. and more rocks.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 15, 2005)

Calenthang will continue to hold the remaining slime's attention...

[sblock]_Total Defense_: +4 Dodge to AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Dec 16, 2005)

Broddy will continue to whack it with his staff


----------



## Majin (Dec 16, 2005)

Calenthang continues to do the best job he can at blocking the last remaining jelly's advance towards his companions while Sielwoodan and Dunstand finally put the creature out of its misery. 

With a last pathetic shiver, the ochre jelly's form relaxes, never to move again. 

[sblock]Combat Summary:

Calenthang - Total Defense
Sielwoodan - 5 damage @ Jelly #2
Dunstand - 4 damage @ Jelly #2 (Killed)[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 16, 2005)

Calenthang straightens himself up after seeing that the others finished the jelly off. He grins at the others and finds a place to stand guard quietly.
_Nuisances..._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 16, 2005)

"Nice job with the flaming ball thingie Brodie," she says, complimenting the sometimes over-exuberant gnome. "Nice job everyone else," she adds, a faint hint of her old sense of humor surfacing as she stretched, checking herself for injuries, finding none and moves to the others, visually checking them out.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 17, 2005)

Ayden looked at the others and slid the wand back into the pocket of his cloak, while some of his friends might have been minorly touched by the slimes, none seemed to show any signs that they were any more than annoyances.

"Wisps and jellies...it would seem that whomever does reside here does not care to entertain much polite conversation."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2005)

"Perhaps they consider this to be a polite hello and how are you?" Teleri grins at Ayden. "I'd hate to see what they consider the 'tea and cakes' part of the conversation."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 19, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Nice job with the flaming ball thingie Brodie," she says, complimenting the sometimes over-exuberant gnome.




"Oh, that wasn't me, it was Drogo." Broddy replies getting a closer look at the skeleton and in particular, the dagger. If nothing looks to out of place he will attempt to take the dagger out of the skeleton's hand.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2005)

"My mistake. Nice job with the flaming sphere Drogo," Teleri said with a quick grin and bowed towards the halfling.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2005)

Sielwoodan starts to inspect the skeleton, try to tell how old the bones are, or try to find anything that would help him to know why a man would come up here alone.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 20, 2005)

As Broddy approached the skeleton once more, Ayden looked at the dagger still shining brightly as if it was just placed on the merchant's display yesterday.

"Broddy, what metal could resist the jelly's touch that long and still be in that good of condition?"

Wishing he had asked Finder for the ability to detect magical auras, Ayden sighed and reflected on the boons he had requested to assist him.

[sblock]0: Guidance x2, Resistance x2, Detect Poison
1st: Magic Fang*, Nimbus of Light x2, Magic Weapon, Shield of Faith
2nd: Lesser Restoration*, Deific Vengeance, Spiritual Weapon, Bull's Strength[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2005)

"I'm not quite sure really, definately if it were magical in nature. Or perhaps a expectionally well made one could survive a long time." Broddy replies turning the dagger in his hands, looking for any runes or other markings.

"Of course it all depends on how long its been down here, we are assuming that it has been some time, but in truth it could have been only a few days. I do have a dectect magic memorized but I would rather wait to use it, you never know if it might come in handy later. for now I think we should keep it and study it later when we have more time."


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2005)

"Good enough." Teleri agreed, stretching a bit and scowled at the remains of the ooze. "One more reason not to like underground places," she added wryly. "Slimes and oozes... Bad."


----------



## Dhes (Dec 21, 2005)

“I suggest that for the rest of our stay down here we just stay clear of anything that looks remotely interesting.” Making sure he is clear of slime, Dunstand eyes the dagger in Broddy’s hand, “That's a fine dagger you have there Broddy.”


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2005)

"My sentiments exactly friend Dunstand." Teleri said. "But on the other hand, I have a feeling that those interesting things will find us whether we look for them or not."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 22, 2005)

"We will be more prone to being found out if we linger too long in one place. I encourage you to make your investigations quickly, my friends," Calenthang urges from the shadows gloomily.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2005)

"Aye Calenthang, you are correct in that as well. Master Dunstand, will you guide us out of here please."


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2005)

Following Dunstand a shortways east, the tunnels come to an end, entering into a T-shaped room, flooded with murky water. Against the walls stand thirteen sarcophagi, their lids carved to resemble priestly figures with clenched fists and terrible scowls. Stylized lightning bolts adorn the sides and edges of these stone caskets.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2005)

Entering the room and seeing the sarcophagi, Ayden approaches one the examine the markings on it more closely. If this was the resting place to those of the clergy, Ayden wished to know who had made this place their home, as well as who could still be waiting on them further in.

OOC:[sblock]Knowledge check[religion] to see if I can identify the markings on the coffin.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 23, 2005)

Calenthang grimaces noticeably as Ayden goes to the sarcophagi none too cautiously. He circles around behind the cleric and approaches the same sarcophagus from the opposite side.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking up from the enclosed coffin that he had been examining, Ayden gestured with his hand towards the burial chamber.

"In theory Calenthang, we may be in the burial chambers of a once flourishing church, or cult. Thirteen tombs means this was more than a passing stop for these people. I will try to examine these closely, but should anything try to come out that was once closed in, please feel free to encourage me to cut my examining short."

Ayden's tone was light, but he had no doubt that the warrior saw through his forced levity.

_~Lightening bolts...were these people followers of nature, or of the element itself?~_

Running his fingers over the carvings in order to clear some of the grime away, Ayden resumed his search for answers.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 23, 2005)

"Those have found the eternal rest. Leave them undisturb."  suggests Sielwoodan with detachment. He looks at the room and the decoration. _I've seen that somewhere... By Selune, is it related to Talos?_


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2005)

Glancing up once more as he shifted his position on one of the sarcophagi, Ayden nodded his head in agreement.

"I have no desire to wake these souls from their slumber, but I would like to know who put them here."


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2005)

Recalling back to his elementary studies of other gods and religions, Ayden can confirm that the signs carved into the sarcophagi are dedicated to the god Talos. 

Looking about cautiously at the surrounding area as Ayden examines the markings, Calenthang notices a flicker of light shining through the middle sarcophagus where it meets the southern wall.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 23, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> “That's a fine dagger you have there Broddy.”




"Yes, yes it is." Broddy replies with a wide grin. "If you would like it you can have it, although I would suggest to weild it carefully. It might be magical and could have some nasty effects." He tells Dunstand as he hands him the dagger.

Following the others Broddy eyes the murky water, any depth of water is never good when your one of the shorter races, he tries to measure how deep the water goes with his staff.

"Anything interesting yet Ayden?"


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2005)

Broddy easily determines that the water is only one foot deep.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 24, 2005)

Teleri keeps alert for any sign of trouble. Knowing this group the way she does, it's probly a good idea to do so....


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2005)

"Ready your bow, friend Sielwoodan!" Calenthang hisses, pointing in the direction he saw the light, and drawing his sword with his other hand. He goes to investigate apprehensively; the archer's bow may prove useless if it's another wisp. After a struggling internal monologue, the elven warrior swallows hard before bringing himself to say what he does next.
"Teleri, put that sword of yours to use," he grudges the flippant fighter, motioning for her to join him.
_I will surely look a fool if there is no need, but I'd rather look a fool erring on the side of caution..._


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 24, 2005)

Glancing over towards the gnomish mage, Ayden dusted his hands off against his pant leg before speaking.

"These markings were made by those who followed Talos the Destroyer. If this is a burial ground for them, we have to assume they have wards protecting those placed here from would be looters."

Turning as he saw the others approaching one of the sarcophagi in the back of the room, Ayden called out quickly to them all.

"Stay your hands from opening anything Calenthang. The wards will be in homage to their god if my guess is correct, and I doubt any of you would care to feel one of Talos' bolts in person."

Turning to face the scout, Ayden motioned to the sarcophagi in question.

"Master Dunstand, perhaps you should examine the tomb that Master Calenthang has found interesting? If it is trapped, look for sigils worked into the stone somehow as that is how wards are placed."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 24, 2005)

"That would be an old temple of Talos?" 

Sielwoodan remembered his father once that he was praying Talos during one of the worst storm he ever seen. His father told him that every god should be respected and honored. Good gods will help you, evil gods will spare you. Sielwoodan thinks it fits well the gods that his temple have been half destroy by the nature force. The god might have chosen himself this faith for his temple. If it is the case, he might doesn't like the coming of non-follower in his temple. A quick word to Selune and Talos, Sielwoodan ready his bow at Calenthag's word.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 24, 2005)

Teleri draws StormArmour and stands by Calenthang, giving him enough room to manuver should there be cause to.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 24, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "If you would like it you can have it, although I would suggest to weild it carefully. It might be magical and could have some nasty effects." He tells Dunstand as he hands him the dagger.




Carefully taking the dagger from Broddy, “I’ll keep it save till we know what its mystery is.”

The rogue carefully places the dagger in his belt pouch, before he leads the party onwards trough the twisting corridors.

Dunstand looks at the tombs, and listens to Ayden’s explanation of the markings. “So do these followers of Talos lay there dead rest with treasure or do they just stick them in there?”

Not waiting on a reply the rogue goose over to the tomb pointed out by the priest and carful start to inspect it. _The last time I tried to do this I got jump by slime._ 

OOC:
+10 Search


----------



## Mimic (Dec 27, 2005)

Broddy watches with great interest as Dunstand checks the sarcophagi.


----------



## Majin (Dec 27, 2005)

Studying the sarcophagus in question closely, Dunstand goes over the runes etched into the stone carefully. Nearly missing it, the rogue is alarmed to learn the coffin is trapped with some sort of magical ward.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 27, 2005)

Giving the tomb a last glance the rogue gets back on his feet, “It seems it’s magically warded in some way, I can’t tell what will trigger it or what its effects will be.”  Cracking his knuckles, “I suggest standing back while I try to disarm it.”

OOC:
+12 Disable Device


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2005)

"STOP!" shouts Sielwoodan, grabbing Dunstand by the shoulder and pulling it back from the sarcophagus. "Fool! You want to play against a god and you don't even take a minute to think. You have your warning straight in your face. You want us all dead? Talos is master of the destructive elements. Among them is the ligthning who light the darkest storm. I wouldn't be surprise to see him warding his follower with such enchantments. It would not only kill you, but all who stands in this murky water who fill the room, as electricty can travel in water as eels."

Sielwoodan starts to scan the room for dry point to stand. "We should leave the dead to there sleep, but if you really want to play against Talos, let prepare yourself. I'll give you a gift of nature that will ward you against ligthnings, and we will climb on dry ground. It is not a mear lock to play with, be aware of the risks you take, Dunstand."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 27, 2005)

Calenthang listens to the scouts with quickly dissolving interest; both pleased that all he saw was some magical discharge from a trap and frustrated with himself for making a scene. He fingers his temple and looks at Teleri with a bored expression as he tries to find someplace dry to stand.
_They all might be warded,_ he thinks to himself as he avoids touching the other sarcophagi.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 27, 2005)

“Well I did tell you to stand back, it’s not like I don’t know what I’m doing. I have dealt with magical traps before, granted they had nothing to do with some rain god but banks employ some really” pausing a second and clearing his throat “…never mind that, just trust me, no little balls of light or puddles of slime have jumped me yet so thing are looking up.”

Dunstand will wait for the scout to cast his spell and for the party to get to higher ground before disarming the trap.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Calenthang listens to the scouts with quickly dissolving interest; both pleased that all he saw was some magical discharge from a trap and frustrated with himself for making a scene. He fingers his temple and looks at Teleri with a bored expression as he tries to find someplace dry to stand.
> _They all might be warded,_ he thinks to himself as he avoids touching the other sarcophagi.




Teleri nods briefly and goes to a dry spot herself. "You know Dunstand, curiousity once killed the cat. And we don't have the coin yet to raise you," she said dryly.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 27, 2005)

Ayden knew that while Sielwoodan spoke the truth, the scout also needed to know that those who travelled with him trusted in his abilities even when the dangers were great. Approaching the scout, Ayden spoke quietly to him as Teleri moved away.

"I will be here for you should the worse happen. Trust in yourself and know that Finder is watching over us both."

Reaching into his pocket, Ayden wrapped his hand around the wand and prayed it would not be needed.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 27, 2005)

_Graverobber, is it that we have become?_ Sielwoodan nods, and call the protection of the nature (OOC: Resist Energy: Electricity) over Dunstand. After that, Sielwoodan walk to a dry place that is not a tomb, make his bow ready for what might wake from there once Dunstand will have open it.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 28, 2005)

Broddy gets himself in a dry spot that allows him to see what is going on. "This should be most interesting, don't you think so?" He mutters to his familiar.

If the familiar is interested in what is going on, it is certainly not showing its excitement.


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

Bump


----------

